
Golomb-coded sets: smaller than Bloom filters - deweerdt
http://giovanni.bajo.it/post/47119962313/golomb-coded-sets-smaller-than-bloom-filters
======
brudgers
A Solomon Golomb obituary: [http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2016/05/solomon-
golomb-193220...](http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2016/05/solomon-
golomb-19322016/)

